# My Baby Girl Resting After a Hard Day



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

Here is my Suzy after getting the "works" today at the Vet:

Skin tag removal, ear hair removal and cleaning, vaccination, anal gland expression, check up:


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 2, 2019)

She deserves an extra treat tonight!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2019)

Well no wonder she’s beat. Poor thing. It’s exhausting being a lapdog !lol Cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2019)

Sleepy time little angel.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> She deserves an extra treat tonight!


Yes and she's had 3.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 2, 2019)

*Wow, what a day*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Wow, what a day*


Yes, it took a lot out of her!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

awww  bless her little paws , she needs the rest. Was she a good girl for the vet ?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Hope she is doing better today Ruthanne,  after all that.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 3, 2019)

So sweet. She looks so comfortable. I wish I could sleep like that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> awww  bless her little paws , she needs the rest. Was she a good girl for the vet ?


Yes, she is a very well behaved little doggy.   The Vet always notices that, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Hope she is doing better today Ruthanne,  after all that.


She's doing great, thanks!


----------



## Ruchan (Jul 10, 2019)

She is very cute!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Ruchan said:


> She is very cute!


Thankyou


----------



## Pappy (Jul 10, 2019)

If I had my anal glands expressed, I’d be pooped too. No pun intended.   
My vet showed us how to do this at home, but just couldn’t bring myself to do it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Pappy said:


> If I had my anal glands expressed, I’d be pooped too. No pun intended.
> My vet showed us how to do this at home, but just couldn’t bring myself to do it.


My Vet hasn't showed me how Pappy and I don't think I could do it either...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2019)

Same here Pappy, a long time ago on one of our other dogs, the vet showed me how to do it.  I could if I absolutely had to, but I don't want to hurt the dog, so I never attempted it on my own.  Honestly, I rarely had it done.  

I understood that it's not necessary unless the dog is having an anal issue with effects like scooting on the rug, etc.  Then they may need it done so the glands don't get impacted.  But I think with a good diet, it's rarely needed.  My boy is almost 4yrs. old now and never had it done.  My old dog had it done maybe 3 times during his whole life.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Same here Pappy, a long time ago on one of our other dogs, the vet showed me how to do it.  I could if I absolutely had to, but I don't want to hurt the dog, so I never attempted it on my own.  Honestly, I rarely had it done.
> 
> I understood that it's not necessary unless the dog is having an anal issue with effects like scooting on the rug, etc.  Then they may need it done so the glands don't get impacted.  But I think with a good diet, it's rarely needed.  My boy is almost 4yrs. old now and never had it done.  My old dog had it done maybe 3 times during his whole life.


Smaller breeds are more prone to needing this.  My dog has a very good diet and I have to have her glands expressed pretty often.  It's nothing that I am lacking in doing.  I have done many things and she still needs it done.  Once she starts scooting I check the back of her to make sure she doesn't have anything stuck on there and then if she scoots again I have to take her in.  Smaller  breeds are often seen by Vets for anal gland expression.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2019)

Vets are very tiring, our two guys always come home exhausted, But they do love their doctor, and he loves them, he always gets on the floor, and checks them out. They always bring him his coffee large double double, and they always get extra liver treats... They are now eleven and have been going to him since they were 5 weeks old...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Vets are very tiring, our two guys always come home exhausted, But they do love their doctor, and he loves them, he always gets on the floor, and checks them out. They always bring him his coffee large double double, and they always get extra liver treats... They are now eleven and have been going to him since they were 5 weeks old...


Vets are special people!  Suzy loves her  Vet too or at least she tolerates her!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 11, 2019)

How come our pets never report any problems sleeping?!


----------

